# Game call packaging



## elijahhenry10

I'm looking at some packaging for my pot calls. I know brookside sells the clamshells, but does anyone know of a decent place to get the cardboard inserts for them? I'm looking for custom ones that I could have a hand in the design of.

Thanks,
Elijah


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I've been on the lookout for something that looks more small business and less big retail. My mom sews pouches for me when she can, though it seems she has less and less time the more calls I make. The few times I have used that packaging, I taped a business card in, and only a couple times printed out my own on card stock paper. I'd say most any sign shop could print them if you don't have a printer capable.


----------



## ripjack13

How using the black bag, and getting em silk screened with your info/logo/slogan on it.....
http://brooksidegamecalls.com/blackmicrofiberbag.aspx

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> How using the black bag, and getting em silk screened with your info/logo/slogan on it.....
> http://brooksidegamecalls.com/blackmicrofiberbag.aspx


Those are for tube/barrel style calls. I've got a few hundred. If you find a pot sized bag like that, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

wonder what bags this size for pot calls would run? $$$$$$


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> wonder what bags this size for pot calls would run? $$$$$$


That's what I'd like to know. My mom has sewn a few for me, but it's kind of time intensive, and she's generally pretty busy with other stuff. I wish my wife knew how to sew. 

Most of the bags used for duck calls and the like are actually mass produced in China for sunglasses. I got 100 for like $10.


----------



## ripjack13

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/110760652306?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...s-5-x-7-Black?model=S-12427BL&RootChecked=yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

http://www.uline.com/BL_5513/Velvet-Pouches

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...x-8-x-5-Black?model=S-11625BL&RootChecked=yes


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Never thought to search for jewelry bags. That looks to be a perfect size. Need to measure the ones I have and make sure that they'll fit, but the 5" width should work. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

http://pouchdepotinc.com/Velveteen_Pouches.html?gclid=CJav6oX1wskCFQuPHwod_z0B8g

http://www.pouchmart.com/5-x-7-velour-bag-10-pcs/

ohh...and these are must haves for your calls...for sure...
http://www.papermart.com/satin-top-sequin-bags/id=37760#37760


----------



## ironman123

One big enough for pot call and striker would need to be bigger, right?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ironman123 said:


> One big enough for pot call and striker would need to be bigger, right?


that size wouldn't fit both. But, I wouldn't want to put both in a bag together unless it had a pocket of some sort to keep them from rubbing/clanking together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Why didn't I think of that @JR Custom Calls . Oh yeah I am busy thinking about the auction and deer/jalapeno summer (winter) sausage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> http://pouchdepotinc.com/Velveteen_Pouches.html?gclid=CJav6oX1wskCFQuPHwod_z0B8g


I ordered some from this link yesterday. They've already shipped and are showing Monday arrival with usps first class from California. Happy so far, I'll give my opinion of the bags once they come in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I guess if I had done some math, I'd have realized this sooner. 4x5 is too small. They look like decent bags, but they don't do me any good being too small for the pot to fit in. I emailed them and asked if they had a size that may better accommodate a pot, and asked if I could exchange them. We shall see. Worst case, I'm out $10 and can find another use for them.


----------



## Mabren2

I've been thinking about the pouches as well. How big do you think they need to be? I saw one site that had 4"w x 6"h. It said the usable area was two inches less than the height, so if that's the case it seems like the 4x6 would cinch to 4", which should cover a 3.5" pot, or am I thinking wrong?


----------



## TMAC

I use the burlap pouches that they sell. They look pretty good and have sizes to accommodate the call and striker. The bag I bought is a 6"x10" jute bag. Customers seem to like it. I've had initials monogrammed on them for really nice orders.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2

TMAC said:


> I use the burlap pouches that they sell. They look pretty good and have sizes to accommodate the call and striker. The bag I bought is a 6"x10" jute bag. Customers seem to like it. I've had initials monogrammed on them for really nice orders.



Thanks! So are you putting the call and striker together, or separating them somehow to keep them from from contacting each other?


----------



## TMAC

I normally just put them in the bag together but I'm normally just putting them in the bag and handing them to the customer. If I was shipping them I would probably put the call in a ziplock plastic bag inside the jute bag to keep them from rattling around together. The bags are pretty cheap and the burlap looks good with the calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

